# problems transferring Wild Side transfers?



## dzine (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: Your Opinion*

As a newer member here...I can say it must be hard to read all those posts, but I try! I'm also new to the heat press/transfer world, but I do have an embroidery business & do specialize in embellishments, so at least I'm not too fresh!

So (for my first inquiry)....

Has anyone had any problems transferring Wild Side transfers? Preferably the ones with red ink? I did start my adventures with various samples from companies that make custom transfers (that pressed well) but I am having problems with these. I got them for ProWorld, and did get some good phone help---but of course it wasn't until after I hung up the phone & felt confident enough to try others (on $$ women's t's!) that did the real problem dawn on me...the red ink issue. 

I have a brand new Hotronix press, and all my settings, pressure & timings are fine. Every other colors seem to transfer well, but the red! But still, the over all transfer of the Wild Side ones are pretty darn bad compared to the rest. 

I also did have problems with some of their other transfers that were more of a photo type of image vs. heavier plastisol. The few that I did try from ImpulseWear came out great, I must say---no problems at all...love em. But of course, the rest I have are Wild Side. 

I do have a few other questions...but I'll be sure to place them in the right areas of the forums. Thanks everyone!

Donna


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: Your Opinion*

hi and welcome Donna,
do you know if the transfers are still in the wildside catalog ?  

I really dont know what the problem could be, unless they have been sitting on the self for too long and exposed to a damaging enviroment, like inside of a freezer.  lol ... i doubt it though, Pro-word is a hot place.  

The Wildside transfer you have are stock transfers and are not Custom Transfers. Big difference you know. They are made a little different in regards to specific applications. 

I have never had a problem with Wildside transfers. Of course if the transfer is made for light shirts only it may look weird on black shirts. 

off topic a little :::::::>>> what is new with embroidery ? (there is an emb. forum).


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: Your Opinion*



dzine said:


> As a newer member here...I can say it must be hard to read all those posts, but I try! I'm also new to the heat press/transfer world, but I do have an embroidery business & do specialize in embellishments, so at least I'm not too fresh!
> 
> So (for my first inquiry)....
> 
> ...


Could you post a couple pics of the transfers you are having trouble with? What temp setting are you pressing at and how long a dwell time?


----------



## dzine (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: Your Opinion*

Thanks for the welcome & the help!

Ok---that was the first image I uploaded here...link at bottom, couldn't figure out how to directly insert it!
The print is distressed, so no, it's not blurry! But as you can (hopefully) see...the red in the dots is missing, unlike the white ones, and the other lines transferred fine--but not the red, as in the lettering. When you look at the transfer itself, the red is the only thing still left on it. I would think if it was JUST ME, there would be other ink left on the paper (?) 

I was told to press a few secs longer if it was not transferring properly, but it still did not matter. And again, red seems to be my worst issue. 

I pressed a few at their suggested temps (385--9-10 secs) but on the phone, the rep wanted the heat press to 390 for 8-10 secs with a pre-press of 7 secs. And again, the few I tried seemed to transfer fine---BUT I did not use transfers with red in them because at the time I did not realize it was mostly a "red" issue. That was Friday late pm! This one is on black, which she said that should be fine---but even on whites or lights, it's a problem. (same with the other types, different types of tshirts, washed, unwashed...I tried it all)

I do prefer the heavier transfers, as they seem the best adhering. Once I do get this down packed, I plan on having custom trans. done...ahem, once I get this down, ha! When I called Transfer Express while first practicing on their samples---they told me to lower my heat press to 365 since the Hotronix is supposed to have a supposed higher heat because of how it's made--but at this point, everyone seems to be all over the board on recommended temps. The Impulse Wear one that I did was at 390 as well, and that one was great (and a heavier print, more like the Transfer Express samples. Argh.)

I am a bit impatient, let's face it, but right now I'm slammed with my embroidery business Christmas party orders, but I still would like to figure this out calmly!

And there is not an issue here storage, but it did cross my mind from the start--that it was a transfer issue. But others have transfered fine, so that's why I was wondering if it was a Wild Side issue---oh, and yes, they are in the current catalog! 

I really appreciate your suggestions. At this point, I hate even wasting more transfers...though I know it's par for the course. ProWorld says that Wild Side are their best sellers, so, yes, it must be me...or my luck...which is just another story!

Donna
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=462&stc=1&d=1165815854


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: Your Opinion*



dzine said:


> ha! When I called Transfer Express while first practicing on their samples---they told me to lower my heat press to 365 since the Hotronix is supposed to have a supposed higher heat because of how it's made--but at this point, everyone seems to be all over the board on recommended temps. The Impulse Wear one that I did was at 390 as well, and that one was great (and a heavier print, more like the Transfer Express samples. Argh.)


Over the years that has always been the common problem with STOCK transfer designs. Catalog transfer makers like Impulse and The Wildside have 100's of designs and due to the wide salection of design styles, transfers are made anywhere from 5 to 20 ALL different application settings. So, multiply that by 3 or 4 suppliers.... it will get confusing.

So, the best thing to do is test each transfer design when the order arrives, write YOUR setting on the used release paper and staple it to the remaining Stock transfers. Do this with every TITLE. This way, you will not look stupid and ruin a shirt when making t-shirts for your customers on the spot. It will be hard to remember every setting for ALL transfers. 

As for the High Temperature, long press time and heavy pressure Transfers. Those days are in the past with Custom Transfers and its only a matter of time before everyone is using HOT PEEL quick and easy transfers that work everytime in order to compete with the next guy (messing up shirts because of the transfer will put you behind the competition $$$$).

The Impulse one you like, it is most likely a different type of transfer than the Wildside one.

As for the RED dots not transfering and assuming you have tried every possible setting, just send them back to the seller and try something else. 

Mind you, I do have a case of Beatles Transfers from Impulse that have never worked perfectly, but hey, its the Beatles and they are now worth $ 45 or more each.  ..... and people like it more because its not perfect (a natural vintage look.  lol). 

Welcome to Transfer Madness.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: Your Opinion*



dzine said:


> Thanks for the welcome & the help!
> 
> Ok---that was the first image I uploaded here...link at bottom, couldn't figure out how to directly insert it!
> The print is distressed, so no, it's not blurry! But as you can (hopefully) see...the red in the dots is missing, unlike the white ones, and the other lines transferred fine--but not the red, as in the lettering. When you look at the transfer itself, the red is the only thing still left on it. I would think if it was JUST ME, there would be other ink left on the paper (?)
> ...


When you say red dots I am assuming the red splatter effect on the print or the rose petals. I really dont get the idea of a problem from the pic. If they wanted your press a bit hotter I would just get it near 390-400 for the stock images. That temp seems about right for everything I have purchased from Pro-World or Impulse. The custom transfer I would go with their suggestions of temp although the Hottronix factoid seems a bit funky. I have one image that only works well when I reduce pressure...funny we all have that one transfer dont we.


----------



## dzine (Aug 14, 2006)

I'm sorry I'm not johnny-on-the-spot to get back to both of your advice (Lucy & David) but I really do appreciate your help. 

I did check out the other thread suggested by Rodney on the Hot vs. Cold Peel transfers...and it seems to lead me in the same direction/conclusion I was thinking of from the start. As you said there, Lucy, there are a lot of variables in the productions of transfers, so how can stock transfers fit into what everyone out there may want to use them on? It does make perfect sense, and in having many samples sent to me from various sources, it's more than apparent that not all transfers are made the same! (By the way, your suggestion on labeling the sheet after you've transferred it for future reference was a great suggestion since I tend to be overly anal on that stuff)

I think my best bet for what my overall goal here is to prepare art & send it off to have custom transfers made...that is what I eventually wanted to look into anyways. I just thought grabbing a few stock transfers off the internet would at least give me some "fun" experience with this new facet to my business & adjusting to the heat press schematics. Tst...not my luck, as we see. 

The custom design-line is what I am after, and combining other embellishments to that....my embroidery business has already grown towards that direction as well, but in both...you are only as good as 1. your equipement 2. your knowledge 3. your materials, and 4. your dedication to doing it right. 

I'll keep investigating more on the forum. I do want to experiment with some hand printing soon as well...if I don't drive myself nutty by then. 

Thanks for all of your help!
Donna


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Well dont jump to conclusions so fast. Wildside is a big player in the stock transfer world and there should be few to no reasons why your transfers arent working. I know hot-split, hot-peel, cold- peel etc is running around your head like lites and darks and sugar plum faries. Would be interesting if we could nail this one down for everyone.


----------



## dzine (Aug 14, 2006)

I just ordered some more transfers...still finishing up embroidery orders has me putting all this aside, unfortunately! But I am still so leary! I too would really like to figure it out. We have our heat press on a recommended heavy duty extension cord, and we are even wondering if that may be contributing to fluctuations that are not registering on the Hotronix heat press. But for a total of what? 10-15 secs total on a transfer, I just don't think that should be an issue! 

One question I do have though--is about the problems I also had with the more photo/artistic image transfers (vs. the 2-3 color that look more like screenprinted separations). They did not come out well at all. worse than the red problems! Some parts stuck, like metallic shimmery parts, while other flat colors did not. What I'm wondering is the difference in the type of transfers.

The ones I had ordered were not heavy handed types that usually appear very glossy. They were very light, even on the paper.....do you think that those were actually a type of laser print or inkjet print? I do not know the manufacturers. But in that manner, I am wondering about the type of paper they have been put on in the first place, as if that may have been the issue. Storage issues, older stock, who knows.

I've been saying to friends that it figures that I would be having issues...as if nothing ever goes right or simply for me! I do commend & support the art of screenprinting itself...but these are just transfers, for crying out loud! Now THAT does not take rocket science to master!

So, I am looking into bringing screenprinting inhouse for the new year. Starting slow, considering using capillary films vs. manual screen emulsions for an easier entryway, and using water-based inks as a testing format before investing in all the additional equipment needed for plastisol. I am also considering ordering some custom transfers from the companies whose samples came out perfectly, (and didn't make me feel like an idiot for not "getting it right"). Maybe trying some of the laser transfers I have been reading up on....And there too, in the embroidery industry, many gravitate towards vinyl cutters as solutions/add ons as well. 

So who knows the next steps! Transfers may have their market, but not with the design originality I would like to do anyway! And I do want to specialize in the glammy embellishments that I already use in some of my embroidery. But my boyfriend would like to use some stock Christian designs for his endeavors...so perhaps I should turn on the heat press and have him figure it out & waste money! Ha. I guess I am just so accustomed to putting out a high quality product, and do not want to risk tarnishing that reputation over a tshirt that will disintigrate after a few washes. 

Thanks for the support! I really, truly appreciate your help.
While visions of hotsplit, hotpeel, cold peel dance in my head....

Donna


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

dzine said:


> glammy embellishments that I already use in some of my embroidery. .... I guess I am just so accustomed to putting out a high quality product, and do not want to risk tarnishing that reputation over a tshirt that will disintigrate after a few washes.
> 
> While visions of hotsplit, hotpeel, cold peel dance in my head....
> 
> Donna


Hi Donna, 

Im sorry to say but that is a common outlook from Embroidery peeps. Although Embroidery is good quality, there are factors that have made it not too popular and some what a thing of the past considering what Heat Transfers are able to accomplish.

There are heat transfers on the market that are Easy to apply, work everytime and ALL major Brands use them.

I think in todays competitive market you will need Heat Transfers in the mix. 
But Im not here to tell you how to run your biz, so forgive me if Im pushing you towards Heat Transfers.


----------



## dzine (Aug 14, 2006)

T-BOT said:


> Hi Donna,
> 
> Im sorry to say but that is a common outlook from Embroidery peeps. Although Embroidery is good quality, there are factors that have made it not too popular and some what a thing of the past considering what Heat Transfers are able to accomplish.
> 
> ...


Hi Lucy...
I suppose it would be good to know that I have experimented with more transfers, and all is going well. My heat temps on the particular model press I have may have been part of the issue.

But a better look at embroidery, especially the expense and education of what it takes to put out a superior product is a whole different breed of animal than what is required to do heat transfers, and obviously a vastly different medium all together. The expense of embroidery alone creates a customer class of its own. In expanding corporate lines, you look at the class of customer's you want to attract, or to continue to hold in your pocket. These are the people who are USED to spending thousands of dollars on embroidery....give them an alternative in a very high end product, and they are willing to spend more, even with a lower priced medium. I know that market, the corporate market...and I know screenprinter's markets. The heat transfer market is unique in itself. $1200 bucks, and an armload of tshirts, and you're in business. Bravo for those, and I _mean it._ But I also work with screenprinters who have looked to include embroidery in their business who passed it up once they discovered not only the expense, but the immense learning curve as well. It becomes a well-respected mutual relationship. Embroidery is more of a thriving market than you must know, and yet with any thriving market, there are fluctuations in those who do put out a good product, and those that do not. This is true in the heat transfer & tshirt market as well. Those who are confident in their skills set out to produce a better product...and you can tell because they are the ones who get also get a bigger buck for their items. 

I suppose it may be true that a good number of embroidery businesses want to add heat transfers to their mix of products, but that is mostly to reach their corporate, school & business clients. Again, a different reason some embroiderers look to undertake the process. Not my mojo, but thank you for your concern. If anyone thinks hitting the designer market with embroidery is easy, it's not either. But you're talking to someone who has been in the process of doing that quite successfully for a short time, but it is growing. Incorporating other means of embellishment is only risky if you have never experimented with it before. By far it is a much less risk of expense. 

I'm not a novice by any means, and of course becoming involved in forums is to serve my never ending learning processes, as it is to anyone wants to solve issues they have. When professional embroiderers come to this website, some having spent $8-10,000 on digitizing software, compared to $300 on Corel Draw...and irregardless of the incredible expense of the embroidery machines & supplies needed....they want to be respected as folks who DO understand the nature not only of their business, but also the future endeavors they are looking to undertake. 

I apologize for I am not trying to center this on you personally, but in the short time you have sent your response, I have gotten a few private emails from other embroiderers who must have been watching this post. I would just be careful of offending people, even though I have found many of your posts introspectively informative.  There are many facets to garment decoration, and each of us has experience to share in order to help others. Embroiderers have so many other tricks up their sleeves that could be so useful to share here. I think your quick comment must have struck more of a nerve in others than it did me. Yet I understand their concern, as none of us wants to be discounted in our efforts...large or small...we are all here for each other.

I personally hate when forums tend to hurt people, rather than help them. There is a lot to learn from other's experimentation, and that is why so many of us look but never speak. So I'm off this forum, as I always tend to not even get legitimate questions answered anyway, and end up being the ring leader for those who don't want to speak their minds as easily. 

But thank you for your previous comments. I do think you are trying to help others, and it has been appreciated.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

well, i guess i must of tickled a nerve there.  ... im not trying to bash the embroidery trade. 

Its that embroidery tradesman that are not familliar with the posibilities and the tech of new products from DTG, to transfers etc. seam to close themselfs in and bank on the term "Embroidery is the best quality" and stop there. 

Ok, when you run a full out shop 48 heads and that keeps your factory going 365 days a year fine. But i think its a mistake for any Embroidery shop to ignore the extra revenue they can generate by simple pressing plastisol transfers. 

The Wildside is an inovater and leader in the field. Anyone can tell you that. So, I am sticking up for The Wildside, Pro-World, Airwaves and all other Imprintable Peeps that have integrity in their work and put out the Best products in the business. 

If your problems are pressing The Wildside transfers and simply believe that the Transfers Biz and Quality ends there. Thats not the case. 

This thread is about the problems you are having with transfers and im only trying to help you. I dont want to be dragged into a great debate comparing transfers to embroidery.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> So I'm off this forum, as I always tend to not even get legitimate questions answered anyway, and end up being the ring leader for those who don't want to speak their minds as easily.


Hi Donna, please let me know if you still feel like you haven't got your questions answered. I don't know if you were referring to this forum specifically when you say that you tend not to get legitimate questions answered, since all of your posts here have been answered as best as possible.

Although we don't know all there is to know, we have lots of members with different areas of expertise that are always willing to help. 

I don't think Lucy was trying to offend at all, although sometimes with forums, words can be taken the wrong way. We're all here to help out each other.



> I personally hate when forums tend to hurt people, rather than help them.


I think you'll find, if you read some of the many posts in this forum, that we definitely are here to *help* people, and we don't make posts to hurt people. That's just not what we're about.


----------



## dzine (Aug 14, 2006)

Hi Rodney--I totally agree that people do try to help one another in this forum! There's a wonderful amount of knowledge & experience shared here! The only way we learn is by listening! I just got a bit caught up in how others that had emailed me directly felt, as I mentioned, more than even I did. Again, just speaking my mind for them. 

But what this whole thread was about was the issue on the RED INK on Wild Side Transfers....not the issue of forgoing using heat transfers in general for my business...so I don't know how that even came into play. But even in embroidery, "stock" designs tend to have issues that custom digitized designs do not (like having too many stitches that make them 'bulletproof' hard) ....it often comes down to garment material issues...and the custom designs just end up working better on what they are designed to be used on. And there too, there are some "stock" designers whose designs run better than others. This is an issue that we all face in the garment industry on a whole, no matter our medium, and therefore the advice of those who do have practical experience using one supplier over another is very helpful.

So, in still being leary of the "red" ink---it may very well be an issue that others have dealt with. I ran an all white, thin-lined transfer the other day, and it did not adhere as well either. And it was a Wild Side. I'm not condemning Wild Side, it's just what my experience has been right now, and I've tried everything, and called the appropriate people to get my issues resolved....and that's why I ended up here! Yet other Wild Side trans have run fine at the same recommended temps & times. Hmpf!

For my future purposes, I do want to have custom transfers made for my designs, and am experimenting with direct screen too. This is just the life of us creative folks, and we are used to the good & the bad! It's all a process of learning. I do understand that companies who specialize in custom transfers do cater to individual needs....and thus, sometimes use better methods, inks, additives, etc to assure they give a higher quality product for their individual customers. Again, this is why each of us apparel junkies chose to gravitate from one company to the next---but it still is dictated by our needs, and the end result we wish our garments to show. 

I think that makes sense! So I never said I was not going to use heat transfers, and yet in any experimental stage, you try the most readily-available products to start with...and that happened to mostly be Wild Side! I do like their designs! Even so, the samples I have received from custom transfer companies have given me results far more durable and much more easily applied, with no issues! So that will be my step two! 

Thank you for your kind words, you seem to be the "there, there now" guy in many posts. I'm certainly not angry, and am also just looking to get a better grasp on a new endeavor as any professional would. Actually, I do think it was even a thread I have read that even spoke of the differences in stock designs vs. custom-made ones, and the attention to specifics in a job. Well, now I found that, and there too, it seems one was only looking for answers & understanding of transfers, and even that post seemed to have gotten way off course. 

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=8820&highlight=additives

After looking at it again, you can see why folks are really trying to learn here, and not create issues. I'm not! And I don't think Moo Spot Prints was either!

So thank you again, Rodney....the voice of reason.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Donna...very well said. This board needs folks like you so please hang with us for a bit longer. 

I completely understand embroidery is different than transfers. I also dont see any comparison at all. A totally different market and clientel. Just being in the auto, racing and car club industry...all those uniforms are embroidered as well as millions of companys casual wear. The list gos on and on for that market.

Hang in there please.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Hiya Donna, thank you very much for your clarification 



> Thank you for your kind words, you seem to be the "there, there now" guy in many posts.


Well, since I'm the owner of the forums, and you mentioned that you weren't getting legitimate questions answered in your posts, I just wanted to follow up on that to see if I was missing something 

It's normal in the course of a discussion for there to be misunderstandings and for things to get off track. I'm the "nudge them back on track guy". I don't think anybody is here to create problems, but sometimes questions bring up more questions 

Anyway, I'm glad you're finding the help you need. 

Questions are always welcome. It may take some time to get the answers you're looking for, but underlying all the responses is the fact that we're here to help.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

: some posts have been removed from this thread. All I ask is that we keep this professional folks, and try to remember to be respectful when people are asking for help and trying to give help  

Any questions about the removed posts, please contact me via email or via PM. Thank you  :​


----------



## HolmPatches (Feb 5, 2008)

I have used Wildside stock & custom transfers for years & nary a problem. I say that you should be having discussions with Wildside. They know their product. Once with X-It (their sister company) I had a problem & they decided the problem was a bad run of transfers. I think Wildside prints some of X-It transfers so it's the same thing. Competing transfer companies or customer using other brands can't answer questions as good as Wildside.


----------

